# ECM Barista problem



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh dear , its developed a fault , 2 days after running some citric acid cleaner through

Switch on OK both lights come on , heats up as normal , when I lift the leaver letting the hot water through the portafilter the pump sometimes works as normal , other times it makes a low level hum and no water , any ideas please ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe some scale stuck, but I could be wrong, how hard and what water do you use.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

If the pump just makes a 'Hum' that suggests the pump is seizing, not rotating, I believe there is internal pump motor protection should it overheat, Unless DavecUK has other suggestions, it would be prudent if you are so minded to carry out some minor surgery as it does sound as though some scale is possibly the culprit, the fact you say it does work sometimes is curious, I would be equally concerned that you may have pushed scale along to other parts of the machine.

Strange though that you would have scale before the boiler, bottled or filtered tap supply ?.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Put up a YouTube video of normal and not normal, don't use a portafilters so we can see the flow. What does brew pressure gauge show (if it has one)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

xpresso said:


> If the pump just makes a 'Hum' that suggests the pump is seizing, not rotating, I believe there is internal pump motor protection should it overheat
> 
> ....


Just for clarification, this machine has a vibe pump.

https://www.ecm.de/en/products/details/product/Product/Details/barista/


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Just for clarification, this machine has a vibe pump.
> 
> https://www.ecm.de/en/products/details/product/Product/Details/barista/


OK .. I have come across a vibe pump where the oscillating part had become seized through being idle for a considerable time, unfortunately unfamiliar with the internal make up of these vibe pumps (Material) and being idle appears not to be the case here.

Jon.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The 'hum' from the vibe pump could be back pressure but it depends on how you are describing the hum. If it just sounds like you have a blanking disc/basket in then likely something blocking the water path, if it sounds different to this then potentially a failing vibe pump (easy and cheap to replace).

If you can get a vid up as Dave suggests it will be easier to know with greater certainty.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

OK thanks , will see if I can do a video later today and post it up


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Change of plans I wont have time for the video today , looks like tomorrow now


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Worked a 14 hour night shift last night , cought in the M25 chaos , and I am in again at 22.00 so won't have time today , will do it as soon as I have time , thanks


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Powered up the machine 1/2 hour ago , achived temperature , ground some beans and gave it a go

Typical it worked so am just sitting down now for a brew , thinking about the problem it dawned on me that it happens when the machine has been on for a longer time

Will try again in a hour or two and report back

It's slerp time now


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Its stopped working , I have done a very ammeter video that I will upload tomorrow as I am off to work now


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The (reasonably) good news is that if it's terminal with the pump, they're cheap and usually easy to fit.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

MVI_3695 by , on Flickr

Click on the image and you should go to the video ? fingers crossed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a replacement pump from ebay and fit it.....at worst you will have a spare.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

OK thanks will order one and see what happens


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would put good money on that being a dud pump, dead easy to replace so should be back up and running in no time.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I do hope so , Im suffering withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Instant no more ! said:


> I do hope so , Im suffering withdrawal symptoms


mm shakey hands not a good sign when swapping things out? I suggest you get a magnetic tray for all those metal bits,haha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Instant no more ! said:


> I do hope so , Im suffering withdrawal symptoms


Aye, the control panel on my machine went this morning, having to use the backup Flair - was about a hour late to work today


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Ordered a pump via Amazon yesterday , Had a email from Amazon today saying the order is cancelled ?

Doh ! just tried again with a different seller


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Order dispatched notification , should be here tuesday


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

New pump arrived today , stripped down the ECM , removed the pump only to find a different part number ?

Pumps look identical , have the same fittings , both made by ULKA , Both Model E ,

Both 230v ,50Hz ,48 watts , CI 155 Tf 35 ,CS M6294

The difference comes with the Type number , The original is Type EX5 the replacement is EP7

Anyone know if it alright to fit the new one ? or see if I can find a Type EX5


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@DavecUK


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A Google search suggests the EP7 is an earlier older version and the EX5 supposedly a later one with more pressure.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The EP7 pump only goes to 7 or 8 bar, you need an EX5 or EP5 (perhaps an EK), or an ARS cp15 smart pump (with thermal cutout), these are quieter than Ulka (quite a lot quieter), but check the fitting & mounting, I think it's the same.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

OK Thanks for the update , I have now ordered a EX5


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Just about to fit the replacement new pump then thought , Do I need any sealant on the pump thread fitting to seal things up = no fluid leaks or go with dry joints ?

Comments ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Plumbers tape if you have any.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Jony said:


> Plumbers tape if you have any.


PTFE TAPE ? the white stuff ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Instant no more ! said:


> PTFE TAPE ? the white stuff ?


Yes, loads of it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry yes,haha


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Just re assembled the ECM , switched it on and it is working , The new pump is a lot quieter than the old one ?

Fingers crossed its still working in 5 hours time when it properly warmed up and does not die as it did before

Time will tell


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Still working today so looking posative


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

On all day Monday and Tuesday , Looks like it was the pump, £14 for the repair , I will drink to that


----------

